# - Two new studs -



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

These are my two studs i just got , tell me what you think of them, good or bad . Thanks in advance







RHOM

second one.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wow, those guys are huge

i have never seen a dog with the build that your new guy in the first picture has, such a wide stance.

beautiful dogs, rhom


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..if you don't mind me asking..whats a rough estimate for one of those pits?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Any were from $1000 to $5000, i sell my pup from $1500 to $3000 .







Thanks for the comments .


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the first one isn't what i would refer to as a classic beauty. looks part ant eater part rhino. but those guys are shure built!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The first pic looks really weird... Like some mutant accident.

The second one is better.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

well i use to breed blue nose pits.... and my self i dont like the first one but some people like thier pits that way.... but they do get health problems as thy get older...mainy in the joints....casue the ega are to far off set... the 2nd one is better... they are a bit on the short side for me....but its up to the person on th kinda of pit they look for ...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

to get the 1k -1.5k from your dog they need to be hip score tested, eye tested etc. have you got all that? Also family tree tracing their history.
That aside, im not a fan of this breed of dog, but they do look awesome and I hope you take good care of them!
post up pics of the pups


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Heres my new litter ,they are what we call cream not fawn.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

rhom40 said:


> Heres my new litter ,they are what we call cream not fawn.


haha they're cute...hard to believe they turn into power houses like the ones in the beginnig of your post.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

#1 has an odd head shape and thin snout. Probably just the pic
# 2 looks better but his ears... dam they took them straight off!
Overall the builds look good.
Good luck with them.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

1st one wouldnt make me want a pup of that beast haha

But People want what they want. Any videos of the dogs?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

The first two are monsters! It is amazing to think that those puppies will be monsters in a short amount of time.

Congrats!


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Quick question RHOM.....The second pic I've never seen adogs ears taken down so much...in show is that ideal? or persoal preference...Beautiful dogs tho


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

how old are they, how much they weigh and what are those monsters names?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the first one looks like a bow-legged armadillo. the second one doesn't look like a pit bull either but a mix. additionally, his ears look like they were completely cropped off.

i find those dogs rather repulsive, but that's just my opinion.

piranawick: that dog is not show worthy, at least not with any of the major kennel clubs.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I am starting from the bottom up, When you say show Q what is show Q what kennel club? once again they are - American pitbull bullies not americanbulls, or american staffs,or pitbull, difference,The way you appear , you should own a poodle,just my opinion. The 1st is 10month , an weigh 94bs , the 2nd one is15mon, and weighs 102lbs with a 25.5in head . The top dog name is - max - call name is cell block, The second dog name is - Roc - call name 6 pak.


















hyphen here you go. Ha ha ha .


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I also came in second place that same day i took first in weight pulling. Ha ha ha, my dogs are bread for weight pulling ,Bully shows, and if need be home security, all of those pups are spoken for, if you would like to own one e-mail me. Thanks RHOM

I also came in second place that same day i took first in weight pulling. Ha ha ha, my dogs are bread for weight pulling ,Bully shows, and if need be home security, all of those pups are spoken for, if you would like to own one e-mail me. Thanks RHOM

I also came in second place that same day i took first in weight pulling. Ha ha ha, my dogs are bread for weight pulling ,Bully shows, and if need be home security, all of those pups are spoken for, if you would like to own one e-mail me. Thanks RHOM


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> I am starting from the bottom up, When you say show Q what is show Q what kennel club? once again they are - American pitbull bullies not americanbulls, or american staffs,or pitbull, difference,The way you appear , you should own a poodle,just my opinion. The 1st is 10month , an weigh 94bs , the 2nd one is15mon, and weighs 102lbs with a 25.5in head . The top dog name is - max - call name is cell block, The second dog name is - Roc - call name 6 pak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, "by the way i appear". if you can't take criticism and get butt hurt from the first negative comment then don't ask for it. the last time i checked you asked for both good and bad responses. lucky for me, i don't feel the need to get a big and scary dog to make me look cool or make me feel like more of a man.

also, the last time i checked there is no such breed labeled as "american pitbull bullies" that is registered with either the ukc, akc, or ckc, only the american pitbull terrier or the staffordshire terrier. so which kennel club are *you* talking about? furthermore, to "show" a dog it has to meet conformation standards. for all i know those ribbons and trophies could be from some other competition that does not count breed standards.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I am not hurt, i ask for opinions, when i post , you are the only one that have a problem with it , ha ha ha i am cool,so take your panties out your ass. The reg. is UKC... please check, if you want to know about - The American Bullies - go on the web or youtub. Thanks hyphen no hard feeling on this end. ha ha ha







dont get SCEARD

I am not hurt, i ask for opinions, when i post , you are the only one that have a problem with it , ha ha ha i am cool,so take your panties out your ass. The reg. is UKC... please check, if you want to know about - The American Bullies - go on the web or youtub. Thanks hyphen no hard feeling on this end. ha ha ha







dont get SCEARD


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Those pits are repulsive. Pit weren't originally bred to look like that. What ever happened to the 50 pound ones that could take on a bull and win. I am with you hyphen.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

OK, i am with you on that,,,,,, but who said they were American pitbulls , who ?????







AMERICAN BULLIES or AMERICAN PITBULL BULLIES .


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

this is why humans shouldn't inbreed...you never know what the off spring will look like.

those dogs look all kinds of goofy meaning there proportions are all out of whack.

on the other hand every one has there niche as long as you care for and love these freaks I give you two thumbs up...


----------



## beezer (Sep 10, 2007)

damn nice bulls you got there. bully breeds everywhere now. heres some pics of my 2 studs, yeah they are kinda thick.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

hmmm bullies are just pits that have been breed to look like that.. cause you have people that think they look good when all it dose is make the breed look bad in so many ways..... but too each thier own i guess....

if i had my old pit i woul dhad to love to pull against you.... he pulled 3500 lbs at 10 months....


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I wish that you still had him, that weight that you talks about is nothing, my firstACE came when my boy pull 6550lbs , so dont insult me with 3500lbs THATS ROOKIE WEIGHT. Thank you sir.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

How well can those dogs run?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The appearence, dont let it fool you, My dogs are vary agile ,and quick. The height of my dogs is 18 to 19in, and weigh 85 to105 , For the none belivers, I am going to put together a video for thr buyers of my pups, and i will post it here. You guys that dont know the Bullies should see them in person then decide.


----------



## dj_child (Oct 23, 2006)

That morph pic looks sick!! and ur dogs look like killaz. If I could only get my girl to love one of those man eater looking bears, i would get one too! my boy just got one of the short breed blue coat blue eyes and gettin huge. His dog made me change my mind from rotties to pitts. still love rotties too though. i wonder what the litter is gonna grow up to look like. nice dogs! the dark chocolate one looks MEEEAAAAN!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you jack these dogs all up on steriods?? Im not knocking you or the dogs at all... Just wondering-


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

probly alot a protein in there food right RHOM ? what state to thay do these weight pulls?? its unherd tell of in canada.... all we have is oxen pulls lol

i can see the bull dog in there front legs for shure


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

rhom40 said:


> I wish that you still had him, that weight that you talks about is nothing, my firstACE came when my boy pull 6550lbs , so dont insult me with 3500lbs THATS ROOKIE WEIGHT. Thank you sir.


They built like the gargoyle from ghost busters!

Just add horns!









No offense. They are huge!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

What do there diets consist of ?? seriously. They must eat a lot


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I feed exceed / raw chicken , and a little ...... , but no roids, its simply genes and work outs, each dog have two bowls of food a day. The weight pulls are held all over the U.S .... I travel a lot


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

how do the dogs workout?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The dogs that compete i work out a little more then the others. Work outs= weightpulling or weightvest , running, and some times spring pole, Out of a seven day week workouts 2 to 3 days a week. Not a lot at all, just when its time to compete.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

rhom40 said:


> I feed exceed / raw chicken , and a little ...... , but no roids, its simply genes and work outs, each dog have two bowls of food a day. The weight pulls are held all over the U.S .... I travel a lot


My AB LOVES Raw chicken bones!!!
Do you clean the chicken or give it to them right out the package?
Do you do strictly raw diet? 
How about the BARF (Bones And Raw Food) diet?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Well i buy the boneless chicken breast by the skids, on each skid there are 20 boxes an each box has 52 breast ,when i feed i thow out an wash the meat, two breast per dog, with there dry food . I never give chicken bones to my dogs NOT good . I even give them fruit some times - bananas - they love it.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Are these also called low rider pits?... or is that a different type of dog?...nice monsters.... got some good studs there


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I never heard the term - low rider pits -, i know the terms, bullies - american bully -. The public say they are short just by looking at the pic, they are average height 17 to 19 some 20in .


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well... those dogs are beasts...but I still like your original guy better. Do these dogs ever get hurt pulling? I have honestly never heard of it.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Belive it or not, before the contest starts i give my boy a good rub down an a good strach, dogs are just like people, if you dont warm up thing can happen. Thanks G.G









But so far i never had a problem, some people do i have seen it. RHOM


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

lol rookie weight my dog wasn't even a year yet.... and wasn't off breed of pits like yours are.... but like i said to each thier own.... at the paste he was growing he would have pulled that and more am sure.... but i wish i had him stil also...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i think they are pretty hideous..... not my cup of tea at all


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

What happen - danger- in post 8, you stated that they were awesome, were you swayed. ha ha. Its cool


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Everyone has their own taste in dogs. Im not a fan of the pointer faced breeds and prefer a more bulldog look and rounder head. Doesnt take away from pinchers or anything...just not a look that interests me.

It would have been kind of cool to see what Norman, my 140lbs bullmastif, could have pulled. He dragged my fattass sister-in-law down the street....which was no small feat.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lol GG. i was thinking the same about our wolfhound mix. but i really dont think that they could compete pulling against Pits and stuff. our dogs are taller and not necessarily built for power, but who knows.

i like your original dog more than those first 2 Rhom, but thats just my opinion. i think your main guy that you originally posted up a while ago is a great looking dog. but pits arent really my kind of dog.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks, i purchased these two for my breeding program, only if you could see them in person, i like the more stockerer type dogs . I apprecate all comments good or bad. Thanks guys


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

The big chocolate/red brute has really poor conformation, for ANY breed. He is out at the elbows, down on his pasterns, and is fiddled in the front. Were I you, i'd go back to the breeder and get your money back or ask for a dog that is better put together. If you pull with a dog like that he'll break down his joints... If you breed him, crap like that is EXTREMELY genetic! His head isn't very nice either... But that just may be the fact that someone cropped him in a way that makes his eyes seem closer together (poor crop really, aesthetically speaking)

I like the second one, but then again I do like a heavier dog overall, coming from a breed that is based on the English Bulldog way back when. I'm not partial to such a severe crop... but to each their own. It doesn't DETRACT from the dog the way the first dogs does, but it doesn't add which is arguably as bad. Looks like he has a pretty nice shoulder & awesome hind angulation, i'd like to see side on pics with him stood properly square (front legs nice and straight, in line with each other, hind legs with the part of the leg from the hock to the foot vertical, set hip's length apart).

What do the bitches look like you're breeding out of? If your dogs are truely a breed, what is the written breed standard that you are trying to ideally breed to?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

notaverage said:


> I feed exceed / raw chicken , and a little ...... , but no roids, its simply genes and work outs, each dog have two bowls of food a day. The weight pulls are held all over the U.S .... I travel a lot


My AB LOVES Raw chicken bones!!!
Do you clean the chicken or give it to them right out the package?
Do you do strictly raw diet? 
How about the BARF (Bones And Raw Food) diet?
[/quote]

Chicken bones splinter and can cut internals, causing bleeding, and sometimes worse.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Tink you are right about the first dog in a way , half of it is the pic, i will get better shot . The dogs that i pull if you notice have a streight front, The breed calls for bully, and bowed fronts is not good for weight pulling, some times that do pop up, therears on the 1st male is vary vary good OFA=good tested . Breeding him to a female with a streaght front and good hips can make better then parents . His head is a lot better then what the pic shows. Thanks girls an guys







This is the female that will fix that.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The History

The American Bully breed was established in the mid 1990's with the purpose of creating the ultimate family companion. The American Bully was created through years of selective breeding by combining the desired traits of the American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier. The American Bully possesses the loyalty and stability of the American Pit Bull Terrier while retaining the sociable, amiable, and outgoing temperament of the American Staffordshire Terrier. This unique breed is noted for displaying extreme tolerance with children and an overwhelming eagerness to please its family. Confident, yet not aggressive, this breed possesses a very pleasant temperament.

Physically, the American Bully has an impressive, athletic build, which is both muscular and defined, and displays strength and agility. The breed is versatile and capable of accomplishing a wide variety of tasks. All around, the American Bully is a well rounded, reliable, trustworthy, and ideal family companion.

General impression
The American Bully should give the impression of great strength for his size. The breed is well put-together and is muscular, but agile and graceful, and keenly alive to their surroundings. The American Bully should be stocky, and not long-legged or racy in outline. The breed is very outgoing with an eagerness to please. Their courage is proverbial.

Head
Medium length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears. Ears - Cropped or uncropped. Eyes - All colors except albinism. Round to oval, low down in skull and set far apart. Muzzle - Medium length, rounded on upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes. Jaws well defined. Under jaw to be strong and display biting power. Lips close and even, some looseness accepted, but not preferred. Upper teeth to meet tightly outside lower teeth in front or scissor bite accepted. Nose all colors acceptable.

Neck 
Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulders to back of skull. No looseness of skin. Medium length.

Shoulders
Strong and muscular with blades wide and sloping.

Back 
Fairly short. Slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. Slightly higher rears accepted, but not encouraged.

Body
Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear. All ribs close together. Forelegs set rather wide apart to permit chest development. Chest deep and broad.

Tail 
Short in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point; not curled. Not docked.

Legs
Front legs- should be straight. A slight turning outwards of the feet is accepted but not desired, large or round bones, pastern upright. No resemblance of bend in front. Hindquarters- well-muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out. Feet- of moderate size, well-arched and compact. Gait- should be springy with drive off the rear.

Coat 
Short, close, stiff to the touch, and glossy.

Color
All colors and patterns are acceptable.

Height and Weight
Height and weight should be in proportion. A height of about 18 to 21 inches at the withers for males and 17 to 20 inches for females is preferable. There is no particular weight for the breed.

Faults
Faults to be penalized are: kinked or knotted tails, pink eyes and any form of albinism, tail too long or curled, undershot or overshot mouths, severe turned fronts, and aggressive behavior towards human's


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Did you OFA his elbows? Seriously. Why breed a male with a bad front, its just not good logic. Breed a bitch with a bad front, get a few litters of pups that might have some issues. Breed a stud with a bad front? EVERY litter he sires will get a precentage of bad elbows.

Bully is body type. Soundness and poor pasterns and fiddle fronts don't equal bully. Trust me. I'm around English Bulldogs- the origional Bully- every weekend almost. They still have good fronts. Staffies have good fronts, Staffy Bulls have good fronts.... Why in God's name would you breed a male with a front as bad as that?

There are way better crops.... The crop should FAVOR the head shape, not make it look narrower such as in the first dogs picture, or have the ear be essentially non-existant, as in the second dogs.

Fantastic crops: 

























Per the standard I can find a few faults with the dog. 
1) Head- specifically the stop. His stop does not appear to be well defined
2) Muzzle- to be broad with defined cheeks. His cheeks only appear defined because the muzzle is narrow and makes them appear bigger this way
3) Legs - Turning out undesirable but a small turn out permissable (again, not desired). Severe turning out is a major fault. I wouldn't call his severe, but if he's got some turn out, the genetics are there to produce some major ugly. 
4) Feet???? They're to be well sprung, its really hard to see with the grass... but he looks a little flat/splay.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

got papers on these dogs? Or know the family tree. I know that alot of pits like this have been bred with bulldogs, etc, to get them to be so stocky. And linebred like a mother trucker!!! Everyone go look at CAMELOT PITS. They have these same type dogs, and every single one of them have a family history that truely sucks. INBREED as hell. Papers look the same for every dog they have and breed.

There is most deffinately no way possible for you to come up with dogs like these breeding strictly from Am Staffs and Am pittbull terriors. A true pitt weighed 20-40 lbs back in the day. And still to this day they really shouldn't be over 70-80lbs. I mean, yeah, these dogs look cool, but in no way do I consider these pitts. And I know there is no way you know 100% these dogs lines. There is always way around paper work. Hell, all you have to do is say you had XXX litter, and BAM....you got papers, and there is no way to prove who was the parents without DNA. I just find it really far fetched that these where bred strictly from am staffs and am pitbull terriors

I am a Doberman Pinscher man myself. I will never go through life without one. Favorite breed.
My main man...."Turbo"















Picture was scanned, and had some water spots on the pic....that is what you see


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you register with the American Bully Kennel Club Inc?

They're still a stock registry... Meaning dogs that *look* like what they're trying to get at can be registered as such.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

so....basicly....anyone who has a dog that looks like the above....can just get "papers" even if they don't know the dogs history???(which honestly means nothing when nobody knows what the hell they truely are)

Guess I should start breeding doberstiffadors....and start my own club. Then...if your dog looks like mine, I will give you registration papers and consider them a new breed. Then we can breed them....make little mut babbies, then line breed them. Pretty soon we will make millions of our new breed.

NOT!! I would never ruin the breed just to make a dog look "cooler"

Whatever floats these peoples boat I guess. Glad I am not easily persuaded into thinking these are actualy a true breed like others.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Girls ,Guys relax, I did not crop the dogs ears ,the other owner had that done not me. The front of the 1st dog front is not that bad as you put it, not at all,I just dont like the bowed out look, if you notice my dogs are not like that at all,t hat the reason i am getting away from that look. The paper work reg. ABKC. The hips an elbows are ofa , penn. good it just the way they look in the pic. The people that spend there money dont want junk, they ask the same Q as you do. Thanks Rhom


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The people that still think that it a american pitbull ,go back an read the thead from the begeing, american bully, so dont post pic of pitbulls an try to compare to different dogs .I do like your comments vary interesting. thanks Rhom


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I like both your dogs, very nice!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> The people that still think that it a american pitbull ,go back an read the thead from the begeing, american bully, so dont post pic of pitbulls an try to compare to different dogs .I do like your comments vary interesting. thanks Rhom


I didn't post it as an example of a pitbull (its a Staffordshire Terrier actually btw, AKC registered), I posted it as a fantastic example of crops that show how a crop contributes to the head vs. detracting from the head. I'm not saying YOU did a bad job on the crop, only whomever did it really didn't take into account the dogs head when they did it. If you're just breeding the dog, it doesn't matter, but if you're showing the dog regarding its conformation at any point, it could be a biiiiiiig setback.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I never said one time i show in comformation , I do show my dogs in the bully ring, and weight pulling, never comformation . I only ask of opinions rather good or bad . I know what i got to do to correct the problems, because all breeds have problems, i done vary good in the 7yrs of having this breed . The people that have my dogs ask the same Q and do there reseach on the breed are vary pleased with there dogs , my oldest pup out there is 5yrs old and doing well .Not an american pitbull but an american bully . No akc , some are reg. in the ukc, but more in the abkc Thanks Rhom


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I been to many dog shows an i would never own a dog thats reg. akc, that the kiss of death good looking dogs with personalitie problems not stample temperments, only breed for looks, not for me. Rhom


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

second is a beauuuuuty...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm assuming that 6,550 lbs was on wheels? I'd love to see that big guy pull that much on a sled. Either way, I hope he is obedient. I'd hate to be on the other end of the leash when he sees a cat.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , you know dog .


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Have to agree on the AKC. It is a crime what they have done to the German Shepherds Dog. 
That 'thing' that the akc calls a GSD is terrible.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hey rhom heres one for ya.... what do you do to get them to take off? do you stand in front of them? is there some treat there hauling to get to? tell us alittle bit about how this game is played?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I seen it all ,some people use treats ,or shack things in front of them ,I stand in front an call his name an tell him to work work work, an he get to going . If you got love for him an he got love for you he will do anything for you .







RHOM


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

rhom40 said:


> I never heard the term - low rider pits -, i know the terms, bullies - american bully -. The public say they are short just by looking at the pic, they are average height 17 to 19 some 20in .


probably a west coast thing...lol...nice bullies...muthafuken monsters....


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

cueball said:


> hey rhom heres one for ya.... what do you do to get them to take off? do you stand in front of them? is there some treat there hauling to get to? tell us alittle bit about how this game is played?


I'll add a little to this. I don't pull competatively. My Boxer pulled carts of kids, leaves, dirt, and logs for years, until age took over. 
A good dog will take a heavy weight as a challenge. I never really had to coax my dog to pull. I always had to be the judge of whether or not my dog had worked to hard, or pulled too much. I suspect Rhom's dogs are the same. I suspect they would attempt to pull any weight put on them, even to the point of hurting themselves. You must be responsible, careful, and caring when pulling.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the life expectancy of one of these beasts?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i guess 8 years


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

okay looking pits.....
To much for one if you ask me.... 
In the west coast they are a lot cheaper.....
My cuz, use to buy pits in SoCal and resell them in IL for 6x's what he paid for them......
myself, I dont like back yard breeders who own dogs just to make money off their pets......
That's just me.....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

they both look more like the bull terriers in them







, wife just bought a another huge fat ass bunny f*cking rabbit, and the kids love it














f*cking pisses me off im out numbered...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i love that gray and white am staff that tink posted. ive seen that pic before and everytime i see it it makes me want one.lol


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thats funnie as hell , hay liquid just ask wifee an she might say yes . The oldest dog that i know of is 10yrs old, hes not breeding any more just laying around . No one should make there dogs pull if the dogs dont have it in them , because you can hurt them, some can work ( pull ) and some just cant . Rhom


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

out of curiosity, how much do one of these dogs cost? not some huge show quality kind, just one that would be kept solely as a pet


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

a real responable breeder, only breeds dogs that add to the breed and promote health in the breed. A back yard breeder only cares about the short comings of the breed and how much bank they can get out of theie pets.....

Classic example of bad breeding......


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I see that there is a lot of people on here thatcant think for them selves , have i bread the dog yet ? no.. am i going to breed the dog ? yes.... And as far as money, I have a sh*t sh*t load of money to play with, thanks to - mega million - so its not for the money, this is a hobby of mines, you guys did not know of the breed until i post it awhile ago ( maybe some ). and sadboy you got the right name ha ha ha , My back yard consist of 8 ackers sadboy sense you want to bring up backyards. Ionly ask of yuor opinions regarding two dogs and the most of you ran with it . I breed an english bulldog to a rottie a rottie then i am king . come on people . you girls /guys have a good day. RHOM


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> the first one looks like a bow-legged armadillo. the second one doesn't look like a pit bull either but a mix. additionally, his ears look like they were completely cropped off.
> 
> i find those dogs rather repulsive, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> piranawick: that dog is not show worthy, at least not with any of the major kennel clubs.


APBT's are a mix breed..
Bull Terrier








Staffordshire Bull Terrier








Bulldog








Rhoms Pits















whats the problem??
If you don't like the breed period thats your f*cking problem, nobody cares..


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks ( Liquid ) well said. I could be a bitch, and say over half of you cant afford one any way







, but thanks anyways.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Thanks ( Liquid ) well said. I could be a bitch, and say over half of you cant afford one any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL-Many people here can afford them-We just deceide to spend our money elswhere


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey, I love pit's......
I even took home one that was rescued.....
I use to have a wonderful pit but sadly she died on me because of poor health....
Why, well lets just say that she did not come from a true breeder....
All I am saying is that back yard breeders just add more problems to the breed.....
Regardless of what a "backyard breeder breeds", they are just in it for the qucik buck and do not care for their animals.

To many dogs are killed evey single day in shelters and back yard breeders just add to this problem.

Oh and just to let you know rhom, those pits look like any other red nose pit here in SoCal and cost 5x's less.. They look nice but IMO are not worth $1000 to $5000
But I could afford one, I just choose not to.....
And it's nice that you own a 8ac backyard in IL. So does all of my family who lives their....
But I love the warm weather and life of SoCal to much to move to any other state.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

If you live in the area come check it out.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Isnt cropping the ears mutilation? Couldnt the poor dog pull weight just as well with the ears it was born with?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i got a question rich boi.... whats - mega million - mean.. is that a dog name or what i have no clue??


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think he meant he won the lottery?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok i get ya.. i though it was a champ dog or somthin


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Not to bash you or anything but usually bent elbos are due to poor breading , and surely should not be bred because its a genetic trait that can be passed on thru generations. Most of the time with largre breed dogs that have bone problems like that hip and joint problems are there too. You should do alot of research before picking a sire and dam.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha , you two are funnie as hell..... let me explain , I commited mutilation because i cropped ears..... funnie. do doctors commit mutilation when they do circucision ,and cueball mega millions what is that you say.... ha ha ha another funnie, well like you say.... you dont have a clue . stay with the dogs . and dont f*ck up the thread .


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dude, he's from Canada...he honestly didn't know because of his locale, not because of his ignorance.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Circumcision actually is considered mutilation to some. I consider your grammar and spelling mutilation!


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

All i am hurt... you guys crack me up , your insults is not a bother , dont get mad you just dont know dogs. I got to go feed my dogs talk to you girls latter . RHOM


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks ( Liquid ) well said. I could be a bitch, and say over half of you cant afford one any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL-Many people here can afford them-We just deceide to spend our money elswhere 
*what does that have to do with him posting pics of some healthy ass pits*
[/quote]

and who ever said "bent elbows is due to poor breeding" I guess every single Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bulldog, and Bull terrier was bred poorly because it is a common trait with all 3 of these breeds..I'm just saying the man posts pics of his new pits and he gets a few of the brain fucked in here trying to bash him about it... his dogs are healthy, so reading between the lines, I'm getting that the select few just have a general dislike for the breed, which is all fine, go start a f*cking pomeranian thread but as for pits and this thread nobody cares what you dislike and his dogs are perfectly healthy pits, Being a mod doesn't immune you to acting like a complete retard at times, obviously, and it sure as hell doesn't make you right..

Now if your pissed off because you feel he's advertising his pits for free on this site, thats a whole different issue and has nothing to do with me, but call it like it is, nobody needs your fucked up ignorant "opinions" on the breed..


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Liquid said:


> Thanks ( Liquid ) well said. I could be a bitch, and say over half of you cant afford one any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL-Many people here can afford them-We just deceide to spend our money elswhere 
*what does that have to do with him posting pics of some healthy ass pits*
[/quote]

and who ever said "bent elbows is due to poor breeding" I guess every single Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bulldog, and Bull terrier was bred poorly because it is a common trait with all 3 of these breeds..I'm just saying the man posts pics of his new pits and he gets a few of the brain fucked in here trying to bash him about it... his dogs are healthy, so reading between the lines, I'm getting that the select few just have a general dislike for the breed, which is all fine, go start a f*cking pomeranian thread but as for pits and this thread nobody cares what you dislike and his dogs are perfectly healthy pits, Being a mod doesn't immune you to acting like a complete retard at times, obviously, and it sure as hell doesn't make you right..

Now if your pissed off because you feel he's advertising his pits for free on this site, thats a whole different issue and has nothing to do with me, but call it like it is, nobody needs your fucked up ignorant "opinions" on the breed..
[/quote]

1. yes it is a very common trait of the bull breeds your right thats one thing to look for when purchasing that breed of dog. every breed has there common problems just a fact.

2.DISLIKE THE f*cking BREED really hmmm lets see

IM a damn proud owner of a American Pitbull retard i just know a few thing or two about the breed.










Thats my 91 lb. pup


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Liquid said:


> and who ever said "bent elbows is due to poor breeding" I guess every single Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bulldog, and Bull terrier was bred poorly because it is a common trait with all 3 of these breeds..I'm just saying the man posts pics of his new pits and he gets a few of the brain fucked in here trying to bash him about it... his dogs are healthy, so reading between the lines, I'm getting that the select few just have a general dislike for the breed, which is all fine, go start a f*cking pomeranian thread but as for pits and this thread nobody cares what you dislike and his dogs are perfectly healthy pits, Being a mod doesn't immune you to acting like a complete retard at times, obviously, and it sure as hell doesn't make you right..
> 
> Now if your pissed off because you feel he's advertising his pits for free on this site, thats a whole different issue and has nothing to do with me, but call it like it is, nobody needs your fucked up ignorant "opinions" on the breed..


Back up buddy. The only of the breeds you listed that it is permissible to have 'bent' elbows is the Bulldog, and its not OUT at the elbows (like that dog is) but loose through the elbows... a different look if you've seen a proper one vs. an improper one.

The Bull Terriers elbows are NOT to be out- that is a MAJOR FAULT! The Staffy as well! Within his OWN DOGS BREED STANDARD IT IS A FAULT.

Deciphering a standard into what the dog looks like isn't rocket science... Read the standard, picture the perfect dog, compare your mental picture to what is shown in the photograph and pick out the differences.

Between the two dogs he displayed initially, the second dog is much closer to the standard. In fact, it is very close, and a nice dog. The first one I would have tagged as pet quality. The female he showed? Again close to the standard, she is a beautiful bitch. His origional male? Well damn. He fits the standard, hands down. All in all i'd say he's doing a good job except for the chocolate/dark red male who personally I think is a step backwards. It doesn't matter what genetics are 'behind' him, the fact is he's displaying poor conformation which just tends to compound within each successive generation. When he's got such good stock, WHY take two steps backwards that could take 3 generations to get rid of the undesirable traits and weed out the good ones?

I'm only going off of YEARS of breeding knowlege here in 3 different breeds, over a dozen breeds i've handled in the ring, and my own personal experiances with both good and bad conformation and knowing what makes up a dog that can actually do its job... I grew up with Schutzhund trained Rotts, GSD, and Dobes. Sound body equals sound performance.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Thanks ( Liquid ) well said. I could be a bitch, and say over half of you cant afford one any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL-Many people here can afford them-We just deceide to spend our money elswhere 
*what does that have to do with him posting pics of some healthy ass pits*
[/quote]

and who ever said "bent elbows is due to poor breeding" I guess every single Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bulldog, and Bull terrier was bred poorly because it is a common trait with all 3 of these breeds..I'm just saying the man posts pics of his new pits and he gets a few of the brain fucked in here trying to bash him about it... his dogs are healthy, so reading between the lines, I'm getting that the select few just have a general dislike for the breed, which is all fine, go start a f*cking pomeranian thread but as for pits and this thread nobody cares what you dislike and his dogs are perfectly healthy pits, Being a mod doesn't immune you to acting like a complete retard at times, obviously, and it sure as hell doesn't make you right..

*Now if your pissed off because you feel he's advertising his pits for free on this site, thats a whole different issue and has nothing to do with me, but call it like it is, nobody needs your fucked up ignorant "opinions" on the breed..*[/quote]
1. I didn't make the false accusation like you did.
2.he made the accusation-that we (p fury community) couldn't afford one-What does that have to do with postin pics of pits-ASk him why he made the statement in the first place-
3.I dont have to prove sh*t here-Once again-I didn't claim to know what you did..Dont get hurt cause your being proved wrong in this case.....It's not as easy as you made it seem-Seems like to your standards alls one has to do is cross a pit with a bull.And Bam-Thats the furthest thing from the truth there-
4.You dont know how smart I am or could be on pits-I have never brought it up in disscussion-
5.what does being a mod have to do with ne thing here-I can't have a discussion too-

6. make another statement like that-And I will ask for you to be suspended-I will not tolerate personal slander....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ne how I never stated I disliked these dogs-


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The thread started off good but a good thread was ruined by a few . Tink , liquid , akskirmish, you people know alot about dogs, and i value your opinions . the first dog tested good as far as - OFA - ,an - PENN - its just the pic and the stance of the dog,you can put your money on this ,if he was sh*t i would not breed him knowing i weight pull his ass would be out . Thanks







guys . Oh one more thing - akskirmish what bloodline is your dog ?


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

rhom how about you stop posting so many damn pics, and show us a link to your dog pulling some weight (im kind of getting impatient).
thanx


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Time to close the topic perhaps? Too many people are taking shots at this guy for no reason. He just wanted to share his dogs and all of you get stupid about it.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i still cant believe the power these animals have to pull 6500 lbs that is amazing. is there a world record out there for dog pulling....damn im so curious


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Time to close the topic perhaps? Too many people are taking shots at this guy for no reason. He just wanted to share his dogs and all of you get stupid about it.


X2

You people act like he is Mike Vick or something... Rhom loves his dogs and are well taken care of. sh1t they eat 2 chicken breasts each a day...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Why not breed guide dogs for the blind or mountain rescue dogs... instead of these mongrels who could turn and kill a child in an instant.

They are banned in the UK and anyone found keeping them gets a fine and his dog destroyed, thats the way it should be worldwide.

The things some people will do to look tough


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

um alittle frazzled myself over this topic i didn't say one rong word about rhoms dogs iam actualy intrested i seen a breeder that had these dogs in the high times magz he breed hugh wide red nose pits.. (i just wanted to know what megga million ment..lol) if i knew a breeder in canada i would have one of these dogs flown in,, in a second.... sorry this topic had to go so f**ked up man..

dont close the mans topic..(unless he wants it closed)

sorry rhom i gotta say this one thang(your to self proclaimed ) this is the internet people love to belittle people like you (it makes them feel better or somthin)....! keep up the good work i wanta see youtube videos of these pulls... are there many?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

How far of a distance do these dogs pull all that weight?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rhom40 said:


> The thread started off good but a good thread was ruined by a few . Tink , liquid , akskirmish, you people know alot about dogs, and i value your opinions . the first dog tested good as far as - OFA - ,an - PENN - its just the pic and the stance of the dog,you can put your money on this ,if he was sh*t i would not breed him knowing i weight pull his ass would be out . Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently dont have ne more-due to a meesed up life style that I wont get into here-
am staff

And rhom-This pic you posted is of a gorgeous Pit.......


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Why not breed guide dogs for the blind or mountain rescue dogs... instead of these mongrels who could turn and kill a child in an instant.
> 
> They are banned in the UK and anyone found keeping them gets a fine and his dog destroyed, thats the way it should be worldwide.
> 
> The things some people will do to look tough


ive gotta say this Neil,
and with all due respect
....but that is bull crap mate

any big dog is capable of killing a child.

ive got a rottie and an 8 year old son.
.... now my dog is more than capable of ripping my son apart IF he wanted to,
but the reason why he doesn't is me.....

it is down to the owners to to make sure there dogs are well trained and socialised.

a few months ago a couple of rotties killed and pretty much ate a little girl at a pub,
now does this mean all rotties should be banned and destroyed as well???

Pitts are not the crazed killers the media would have you believe,
loads , and i mean loads of people keep pitts in the UK without a problem,
but there is a select % of society that choose to bring these dogs up to be 
unpredictable killing machines
and this inevitably ends in someone being attacked

DONT BLAME THE DOG.... BLAME THE OWNER


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

^^^^well put


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

piranha-man uk said:


> Why not breed guide dogs for the blind or mountain rescue dogs... instead of these mongrels who could turn and kill a child in an instant.
> 
> They are banned in the UK and anyone found keeping them gets a fine and his dog destroyed, thats the way it should be worldwide.
> 
> The things some people will do to look tough


ive gotta say this Neil,
and with all due respect
....but that is bull crap mate

any big dog is capable of killing a child.

ive got a rottie and an 8 year old son.
.... now my dog is more than capable of ripping my son apart IF he wanted to,
but the reason why he doesn't is me.....

it is down to the owners to to make sure there dogs are well trained and socialised.

a few months ago a couple of rotties killed and pretty much ate a little girl at a pub,
now does this mean all rotties should be banned and destroyed as well???

Pitts are not the crazed killers the media would have you believe,
loads , and i mean loads of people keep pitts in the UK without a problem,
but there is a select % of society that choose to bring these dogs up to be 
unpredictable killing machines
and this inevitably ends in someone being attacked

DONT BLAME THE DOG.... BLAME THE OWNER









[/quote]

hit it right on the button...

dont blame the dog, blame the owner!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

[quote name='Devon Amazon' date='Oct 18 2007, 08:36 AM' post='2046224']
Why not breed guide dogs for the blind or mountain rescue dogs... instead of these mongrels who could turn and kill a child in an instant.

They are banned in the UK and anyone found keeping them gets a fine and his dog destroyed, thats the way it should be worldwide.

The things some people will do to look tough :thumbd

dont be a clown


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Im not starting a flame war at Neil as he's a good guy,

just pointing out the facts to him


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

P boost said:


> Thanks ( Liquid ) well said. I could be a bitch, and say over half of you cant afford one any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL-Many people here can afford them-We just deceide to spend our money elswhere 
*what does that have to do with him posting pics of some healthy ass pits*
[/quote]

and who ever said "bent elbows is due to poor breeding" I guess every single Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bulldog, and Bull terrier was bred poorly because it is a common trait with all 3 of these breeds..I'm just saying the man posts pics of his new pits and he gets a few of the brain fucked in here trying to bash him about it... his dogs are healthy, so reading between the lines, I'm getting that the select few just have a general dislike for the breed, which is all fine, go start a f*cking pomeranian thread but as for pits and this thread nobody cares what you dislike and his dogs are perfectly healthy pits, Being a mod doesn't immune you to acting like a complete retard at times, obviously, and it sure as hell doesn't make you right..

Now if your pissed off because you feel he's advertising his pits for free on this site, thats a whole different issue and has nothing to do with me, but call it like it is, nobody needs your fucked up ignorant "opinions" on the breed..
[/quote]

1. yes it is a very common trait of the bull breeds your right thats one thing to look for when purchasing that breed of dog. every breed has there common problems just a fact.

2.DISLIKE THE f*cking BREED really hmmm lets see

IM a damn proud owner of a American Pitbull retard i just know a few thing or two about the breed.










Thats my 91 lb. pup
[/quote]
*probably uncalled for, but eeehh i wasn't refering to you...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks ( Liquid ) well said. I could be a bitch, and say over half of you cant afford one any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL-Many people here can afford them-We just deceide to spend our money elswhere 
*what does that have to do with him posting pics of some healthy ass pits*
[/quote]

and who ever said "bent elbows is due to poor breeding" I guess every single Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bulldog, and Bull terrier was bred poorly because it is a common trait with all 3 of these breeds..I'm just saying the man posts pics of his new pits and he gets a few of the brain fucked in here trying to bash him about it... his dogs are healthy, so reading between the lines, I'm getting that the select few just have a general dislike for the breed, which is all fine, go start a f*cking pomeranian thread but as for pits and this thread nobody cares what you dislike and his dogs are perfectly healthy pits, Being a mod doesn't immune you to acting like a complete retard at times, obviously, and it sure as hell doesn't make you right..

*Now if your pissed off because you feel he's advertising his pits for free on this site, thats a whole different issue and has nothing to do with me, but call it like it is, nobody needs your fucked up ignorant "opinions" on the breed..*[/quote]
1. I didn't make the false accusation like you did.
2.he made the accusation-that we (p fury community) couldn't afford one-What does that have to do with postin pics of pits-ASk him why he made the statement in the first place-
3.I dont have to prove sh*t here-Once again-I didn't claim to know what you did..Dont get hurt cause your being proved wrong in this case.....It's not as easy as you made it seem-Seems like to your standards alls one has to do is cross a pit with a bull.And Bam-Thats the furthest thing from the truth there-
4.You dont know how smart I am or could be on pits-I have never brought it up in disscussion-
5.what does being a mod have to do with ne thing here-I can't have a discussion too-

6. make another statement like that-And I will ask for you to be suspended-I will not tolerate personal slander....
[/quote]

I don't care what yas say all three breeds are known for the bent elbows, if you consider that to be faults, or you strive on having the perfect looking dog then thats your problem, their pets for Christs sake, not trophy's unless your into that kind of thing..all i know is every time rhom posts pics of his dogs, which imo, look a hell of a lot healthier then most of the pits i see, a select few know it alls have to but in and criticize him, his pictures and the breed.. and its not hard figuring out the ignorance, motivation or the snub douche bag personalities that motivates these types of criticisms, hey you can suspend me tonight right now if it makes you feel better about yourself,







doesn't change the fact that the way you came off to rhom made you look like a typical jack ass and its not gonna change the fact that my opinion obviously hit home







if your gonna threaten somebody be a man about it :laugh: and who made this clown a mod..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Show me where I disrecpected him first off-

Since you seem to think so-

You have been ramblin on enough and have no damn clue what you are talking about-Once again he himself even said thanks for the info------So quit being/thinking you are all high and mighty-

How about you re-read the last post you made and one will see you the damn clown is-

HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME BEING A MOD-TALK TO GG,I DONT CARE ON BIT



Liquid said:


> Thanks ( Liquid ) well said. I could be a bitch, and say over half of you cant afford one any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL-Many people here can afford them-We just deceide to spend our money elswhere 
*what does that have to do with him posting pics of some healthy ass pits*
[/quote]

and who ever said "bent elbows is due to poor breeding" I guess every single Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bulldog, and Bull terrier was bred poorly because it is a common trait with all 3 of these breeds..I'm just saying the man posts pics of his new pits and he gets a few of the brain fucked in here trying to bash him about it... his dogs are healthy, so reading between the lines, I'm getting that the select few just have a general dislike for the breed, which is all fine, go start a f*cking pomeranian thread but as for pits and this thread nobody cares what you dislike and his dogs are perfectly healthy pits, Being a mod doesn't immune you to acting like a complete retard at times, obviously, and it sure as hell doesn't make you right..

Now if your pissed off because you feel he's advertising his pits for free on this site, thats a whole different issue and has nothing to do with me, but call it like it is, nobody needs your fucked up ignorant "opinions" on the breed..
[/quote]

1. yes it is a very common trait of the bull breeds your right thats one thing to look for when purchasing that breed of dog. every breed has there common problems just a fact.

2.DISLIKE THE f*cking BREED really hmmm lets see

IM a damn proud owner of a American Pitbull retard i just know a few thing or two about the breed.










Thats my 91 lb. pup
[/quote]
*probably uncalled for, but eeehh i wasn't refering to you...
[/quote]
Then you point out be man and bring stuff forward-Then you edit yours-Funny damn guy you are...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks ( Liquid ) well said. I could be a bitch, and say over half of you cant afford one any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL-Many people here can afford them-We just deceide to spend our money elswhere 
*what does that have to do with him posting pics of some healthy ass pits*
[/quote]

and who ever said "bent elbows is due to poor breeding" I guess every single Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bulldog, and Bull terrier was bred poorly because it is a common trait with all 3 of these breeds..I'm just saying the man posts pics of his new pits and he gets a few of the brain fucked in here trying to bash him about it... his dogs are healthy, so reading between the lines, I'm getting that the select few just have a general dislike for the breed, which is all fine, go start a f*cking pomeranian thread but as for pits and this thread nobody cares what you dislike and his dogs are perfectly healthy pits, Being a mod doesn't immune you to acting like a complete retard at times, obviously, and it sure as hell doesn't make you right..

Now if your pissed off because you feel he's advertising his pits for free on this site, thats a whole different issue and has nothing to do with me, but call it like it is, nobody needs your fucked up ignorant "opinions" on the breed..
[/quote]

1. yes it is a very common trait of the bull breeds your right thats one thing to look for when purchasing that breed of dog. every breed has there common problems just a fact.

2.DISLIKE THE f*cking BREED really hmmm lets see

IM a damn proud owner of a American Pitbull retard i just know a few thing or two about the breed.










Thats my 91 lb. pup
[/quote]
*probably uncalled for, but eeehh i wasn't refering to you...
[/quote]
Then you point out be man and bring stuff forward-Then you edit yours-Funny damn guy you are...
[/quote]

well i realized she probably thought i was referring to her out of being ignorant? psycho? on the rag? a typical woman?? idk but its because i'm a man that i was able to feel sorry for calling her what i called her, admit i was wrong and move on..I don't get my rocks off bashing women or the weak, she just caught me on a tired and edgy night..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Can we please keep this topic about rhoms dogs? It has been pretty interesting so far...and I would hate to close it.

Also...keep personal attacks to yourself...they are pointless and unwanted on this forum.

Lastly..I made AK a moderator and feel he does an amazing job...so Liquid please....keep your toughguy attitude in the NFL thread







I do appreciate you editing you post though....I dont see any reason for personal attacks in this thread.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

*Since you seem to think so-

You have been ramblin on enough and have no damn clue what you are talking about-Once again he himself even said thanks for the info------So quit being/thinking you are all high and mighty-

How about you re-read the last post you made and one will see you the damn clown is-

HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME BEING A MOD-TALK TO GG,I DONT CARE ON BIT*
whos thinking their all high and mighty here, who's the one trying to "throw their cyber weight" around :laugh: .. and I really don't care if your a mod or not, actually i was refering to hyphen and a few others claiming that rhoms pits are not real pits, inbreaded, or they just don't like the breed for whatever reason, clearly inappropriate when the mans just showing off his pits.. instead of putting this in check, you add onto it and end up catching the the blunt end of the stick next time don't reply with a "IF THATS ALL IT TOOK LOL" if you don't plan on backing it up by expressing your so called knowledge on the breed..



Grosse Gurke said:


> Can we please keep this topic about rhoms dogs? It has been pretty interesting so far...and I would hate to close it.
> 
> Also...keep personal attacks to yourself...they are pointless and unwanted on this forum.
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

opinion's are like a$$holes, everyone has one.
IMO the dogs look nice but I dont like backyard breeders. They just add more bad genes to the breed by breeding dogs with bad traits.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey Rhom could we get a video of the dogs pulling. I got a hard time seeing a dog pull 7000 pounds.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Liquid said:


> I don't care what yas say all three breeds are known for the bent elbows, if you consider that to be faults, or you strive on having the perfect looking dog then thats your problem,


http://www.realpitbull.com/id.html

Forequarters
The shoulder blades are long, wide, muscular and well laid back. The upper arm is roughly equal in length to the shoulder blade and joins in at an apparent right angle. The forelegs are strong and muscular. The elbows are set close to the body. Viewed from the front, the forelegs are set moderately wide apart and are perpendicular to the ground. the pasterns are are short, powerful, straight and flaxible. When viewed in profile, the pasterns are nearly erect.

*Faults*: Upright or loaded shoulders; *elbows turned outward* or tied-in; down at the pasterns; *front legs bowed*; wrists knuckled over; toeing in or out.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

pitbulls are not known for bent elbows or bowed legs AT ALL, certain types of bulldogs are. the *real* pitbull is not bowlegged and hardly resembles a bulldog. you can argue as much as you want that these are "bullies", but pitbull "bullies" are just mutts, people trying to attach a suffix to the breed to make it sound like theyre not mutts. not to detract from what you all like, but a pitbull is a pitbull. if you want to breed it with bulldogs then that's your prerogative, but don't go off calling it a "type" of pitbull. it's nothing but another designer dog, no different from labradoodles, puggles and other mutts bred to cater to a certain demographic. it just happens that these "bullies" are catered to men who want big, scary looking dogs because it makes them feel more manly.

i can breed a neopolitan mastiff and an american bulldog, that doesn't make it a mastiff "bully", it makes it a mastiff/bulldog mix.

here's to the real pitbull



























yeah, those are quite the bent elbows


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

hyphen dont have a clue , this was a good thread, now turn into garbage by a few , you can say what you wont, i am going to keep doing me , Thanks girls . PS All of my topics got fire, check the stats . ha ha ha haaa


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rhom40 said:


> hyphen dont have a clue , this was a good thread, now turn into garbage by a few , you can say what you wont, i am going to keep doing me , Thanks girls . PS All of my topics got fire, check the stats . ha ha ha haaa


well you shure know how to argue your statements.

Ayhow, I don't see why people are whining so much about how this thread was "ruined". don't know if you've noticed, but this as a discussion board. Well, discussions evolve. And this thread resemble 90% of all threads that go past four pages. 
Maybe people are just getting too butt hurt.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> hyphen dont have a clue , this was a good thread, now turn into garbage by a few , you can say what you wont, i am going to keep doing me , Thanks girls . PS All of my topics got fire, check the stats . ha ha ha haaa


well you shure know how to argue your statements.

Ayhow, I don't see why people are whining so much about how this thread was "ruined". don't know if you've noticed, but this as a discussion board. Well, discussions evolve. And this thread resemble 90% of all threads that go past four pages. 
Maybe people are just getting too butt hurt.
[/quote]

wow for once i agree with you. I love a good derailed thread, makes work interesting.

Those are cool looking dogs, the first one looks a little odd...maybe constipated.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

rhom40 said:


> so....basicly....anyone who has a dog that looks like the above....can just get "papers" even if they don't know the dogs history???(which honestly means nothing when nobody knows what the hell they truely are)
> 
> Guess I should start breeding doberstiffadors....and start my own club. Then...if your dog looks like mine, I will give you registration papers and consider them a new breed. Then we can breed them....make little mut babbies, then line breed them. Pretty soon we will make millions of our new breed.
> 
> ...


doberstiffadors


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

piranha-man uk said:


> Why not breed guide dogs for the blind or mountain rescue dogs... instead of these mongrels who could turn and kill a child in an instant.
> 
> They are banned in the UK and anyone found keeping them gets a fine and his dog destroyed, thats the way it should be worldwide.
> 
> The things some people will do to look tough


ive gotta say this Neil,
and with all due respect
....but that is bull crap mate

any big dog is capable of killing a child.

ive got a rottie and an 8 year old son.
.... now my dog is more than capable of ripping my son apart IF he wanted to,
but the reason why he doesn't is me.....

it is down to the owners to to make sure there dogs are well trained and socialised.

a few months ago a couple of rotties killed and pretty much ate a little girl at a pub,
now does this mean all rotties should be banned and destroyed as well???

Pitts are not the crazed killers the media would have you believe,
loads , and i mean loads of people keep pitts in the UK without a problem,
but there is a select % of society that choose to bring these dogs up to be 
unpredictable killing machines
and this inevitably ends in someone being attacked

DONT BLAME THE DOG.... BLAME THE OWNER









[/quote]

I AGREE!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Closed by request


----------

